# Howling..



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have just gotten into coyote hunting i have been doing it for about a week and the only call i have been using is a jack rabbit distress and i have seen a coyote everytime i have went out but i have only gotten to close enough for a shot...Would howling be more effective?? if so could you give me some tips on how to howl? Thanks...

Cody


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

some good advice would be to buy a predator hunting video there are many to chose from


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Levi nailed it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

or find someone in your home town who has experience and is willing to show you the ropes. first hand experience is the best. 
xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

xdeano-

Just curious how much snow did you get that way over the weekend. I am trying to plan a trip west and I was wondering what the snow amounts are in that direction? Thanks for any info


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LeviM,

I'm guess about 7-8" of snow. it diffinitly was nice to get the snow. Full moon coming up on Wed, but it has pretty full here the past couple of nights. should be good.
xdeano


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

we have around 7"...Thanks for the advice...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> LeviM,
> 
> Full moon coming up on Wed, but it has pretty full here the past couple of nights. should be good.
> xdeano


We went out last night. Temp was around 1 degree. Clear skies, winds light and variable. You could see forever with the new snow and it was very comfortable. No call ins though

:crybaby:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good time, I have to get out during the full moon one of these days. I went out this morning toward Jamestown and alot of the back roads weren't pload yet, made traveling to some good calling areas tough. I saw alot of tracks, I assume they have been traveling at night with the full moon. There was alot of snow, its going to make coyote hunting real good coming up. Plan on going to Bismark, Mandan area for the weekend maybe work west from there, hopefully we plan on coming home with a few pelts in the back of the truck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

Good luck out there. Papapete and I are taking friday off of work and hunting Fri/Sat this weekend. We were going to hit the Bis/Man area but opted to stay a little farther east. I had 3 called in yotes a few days ago out there and 1 kill. We hope to go back and have similar luck and hopefully more fur in the pickup.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Hay Fallguy, 
I went out last night also, no call in either. I did here a few nice groups of them though. Tonight we're suppose to have some cloud cover, so we won't be able to see as far. But still a good time.

xdeano


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

As for the original topic... howling can be very beneficial when done correctly. It can be very hazardous if you are unsure how/when/why to howl. In late January and early February you should try to use some howls as this is when they are VERY effective- hard to mess up a stand if you use a couple long howls at the beginning and slowly work into distres sounds. Be patient and persistant- it'll come!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

well hopefully everyone has some good luck this weekend. With the new snow cover, eveyone should be getting the itch to go out. I will post any pics, and hopefully all of you do the same.


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Buya predator hunting video and watch. For howling I recommend a Randy Anderson video. He will teach you all you need to learn about howling.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys lets give credit where credit is due i like randy anderson don't get me wrong but the info he gives and the howls he uses ALL came from Bill Austin. Randy just put them in a medium that everyone seen more of.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Randy Anderson's advice on howling came from Dan Thompson... I am currently learning from Dan myself and he is a wealth of knowledge. Dan and Randy met at a hunting contest Dan organized in Rawlings WY in 1988 and Andersons carreer was launched shortly thereafter.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

> Good luck out there. Papapete and I are taking friday off of work and hunting Fri/Sat this weekend. We were going to hit the Bis/Man area but opted to stay a little farther east


If you guys see a red F150 driving around, give us a wave, I think we will be hunting east also. Good luck to the both of you, hope you guys get some fur to hang in the shed


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

We will be hunting Wells County. Good luck!


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering if coyotes would still wind you when you use howls or is that mostly for distress calls?


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

They will wind you no matter what your using if they catch your scent...


----------

